# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Participate in an online research study: How do you think in imaginary scenarios?

## jenschgs

Dear all,

I am a doctoral student on the PsychD Clinical Psychology course at the University of Surrey, UK. I am conducting some research investigating how people think/reason when presented with a range of imaginary scenarios.

The study is completed solely online (link below) and only takes about 15-20 minutes to complete. You will not be asked any personally identifiable information, only demographics (e.g. age, ethnicity, education etc.).

I would really appreciate it if you could spend the time completing my study.

The only precondition is that you are aged 18+ years old.

*Please click the link below!
http://surveys.fahs.surrey.ac.uk/social_situations

Thank you for your interest,

Graham Jensch
Trainee Clinical Psychologist*

----------


## Antidote

Done.

----------

